# MVP vs iStick (on Evod1)



## Silver (25/12/14)

Hi all

I've been testing the iStick against my trusty MVP2 for powering my humble yet precious Evod1

*I can confidently say I prefer the MVP2.* The vape itself is better. I find the draw slightly tighter and the flavour is better. Am using my VM Strawberry with Menthol concentrate mix. And I get slightly more icy coldness on the MVP and a slightly richer flavour. There is also something slightly more pleasing about the way the MVP2 delivers its power. The iStick feels like its "pulsating" a bit more than the MVP.

The iStick gives me a bit more air. I think it's the hole in the pin of its ego adapter and the airway slots on the iStick device.

Not talking about the other issues like comfort in the hand, battery life and durability, in which case the MVP2 wins hands down. I'm talking just about the vape itself.

If I cover one of the airholes on the Evod while vaping on the iStick it is a bit better.

This is all mouth to lung of course. And at about 7.5 Watts on the MVP2 and about 6.5 to 7 Watts on the iStick.

*MVP2 for the win!*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

Having said the above, I do fully appreciate the higher power capability the iStick has 
But in this post I am just looking at it for the Evod 1 - which doesnt need more than about 8 or 9 Watts


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

This is a very interesting comparison, very nice 

I would be curious to know if it is the same for the Aspire Nautilus too.

I've only used a mPT3 clearo on the iStick and it was fine, but I did not compare it to anything else - except the Spinner II/EMOW battery, but they are a bit weak for the comparison to be of any value.

It seems your trusty MPV+Evod1 setup still has some life left in it even now.


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

free3dom said:


> This is a very interesting comparison, very nice
> 
> I would be curious to know if it is the same for the Aspire Nautilus too.
> 
> ...



Thanks @free3dom. Am loving my Evod1/MVP2 combo. Makes for a nice change and for mindless lower power vaping inbetween big toots from the squonk army. Credit for that term goes to @Oupa

As for the nautilus mini, it needs about 12 watts for my preference, so the MVP2 is not well suited. I use it on the SVD mainly. Not sure why but i havent really done proper side by side testing with the nautilus mini on the SVD vs iStick. I need to spend more time with the Nautilus mini on the iStick.


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom. Am loving my Evod1/MVP2 combo. Makes for a nice change and for mindless lower power vaping inbetween big toots from the squonk army. Credit for that term goes to @Oupa
> 
> As for the nautilus mini, it needs about 12 watts for my preference, so the MVP2 is not well suited. I use it on the SVD mainly. Not sure why but i havent really done proper side by side testing with the nautilus mini on the SVD vs iStick. I need to spend more time with the Nautilus mini on the iStick.



While the mAN iStick/SVD comparison would be great, I think you have more than enough other (more interesting) device testing to do...for now  

Luckily, testing out and experimenting with vape devices (VDs ) is really fun, so even if you don't find a winner it (usually) doesn't feel like a waste of time 

I still need to find a perfect device+atty combo. I really like my Lemo on the iStick, but I wouldn't call it a perfect setup. Luckily there is a stream of new devices (in both those categories) for 2015 so finding my perfect setup will be one of the first new year's resolutions I will do my very best to keep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (25/12/14)

With regards to the MVP 2 and the Istick. I have tried both my Nautilus and kangerteck mini 3 on both. The Kangertech works much better with the MVP and the Nautilus feels like it was made for the Istick.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

free3dom said:


> While the mAN iStick/SVD comparison would be great, I think you have more than enough other (more interesting) device testing to do...for now
> 
> Luckily, testing out and experimenting with vape devices (VDs ) is really fun, so even if you don't find a winner it (usually) doesn't feel like a waste of time
> 
> I still need to find a perfect device+atty combo. I really like my Lemo on the iStick, but I wouldn't call it a perfect setup. Luckily there is a stream of new devices (in both those categories) for 2015 so finding my perfect setup will be one of the first new year's resolutions I will do my very best to keep



I hear you @free3dom 
Nothing is ever a waste. All in the name of Science 
We need to collaborate on finding a great regulated mod for the Lemo and the like. 00
I wish I could have the MVP2 with 30 or 40 watts. Then i think i would be quite happy!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you @free3dom
> Nothing is ever a waste. All in the name of Science
> We need to collaborate on finding a great regulated mod for the Lemo and the like. 00
> I wish I could have the MVP2 with 30 or 40 watts. Then i think i would be quite happy!



With all these new devices coming in (thanks to our awesome vendors), I think we will get some great info in the next month or so on what the pros/cons are and where they fit in 

Personally I'm going to go with the Cloupor Mini at first, but am definitely looking at getting the Smok M50 Mini as well later on. I will be conducting thorough tests using the Lemo (In the name of Science, of course) 

Also, so many of the fine members on here have Lemos and I'm pretty sure that we will get a good indication of it's performance on all the new devices before long 

It's a good time to be looking at regulated mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

I hear you and agree with you
I just want one with magnets
If its got changeable batteries, then i think it should have magnets to allow for easy and quick changes.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (25/12/14)

@Silver. I feel the same however the IVP doesn't have magnets so I have just turned to charging with USB now. the Efest batteries seems happy with it, so will keep on going that way and post my findings.


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you and agree with you
> I just want one with magnets
> If its got changeable batteries, then i think it should have magnets to allow for easy and quick changes.



Absolutely, this is exactly my reasoning for going with the Cloupor Mini - replacable battery with a nice magnetic door

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arctus (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been testing the iStick against my trusty MVP2 for powering my humble yet precious Evod1
> 
> ...



My experience has been similar, both myself and @KimH have both iStick's and Mvp 2's and we both prefer the Mvp 2 over the iStick.
I have used an Evod 1, Aerotank Mini, Aerotank Mega, Gladius and a Nauti Mini, to name a few across both, and the MVP 2 is still my preferred power source between these two, I also actually prefer the CLK VV over the iStick.

The iStick, for me produces a warmer vape at lower wattage, (I dont like a warm vape), which seems to effect the smaller skirted clearo's more than the others with only the 510 thread and "side airholes".
8 Watts on a 1.8ohm coil, in the mini Aerotank on the MVP 2 is cooler and a more pleasant than 4.5 watts on the iStick, I have tested this across 2 different iSticks and 3 different Mvp's.

The iStick does definitely allow more air, (the 4 slots on the top of the iStick adapter barrel are deeper than the Mvp's), in spite of this the vape is still hotter at a lower wattage on the iStick.
To me this indicates that either the wattage settings on the iStick are waaay out, or, and I suspect this more, with the PWM on the iStick that, in order to obtain an average wattage, it is pulsing way higher initially, (possibly burning the juice slightly), before dropping down in between cycles, and due to the way I vape, I accentuate/aggravate it. 

The way I vape is, I Iung hit everything, and take longish drags, (average length of drag: 6 - 7 seconds), all my adjustable clearo's are permanently set with the air wide open and the Evod's/ non adjustable airholes are drilled out. The only dripper I have found thus far, that I don't leave the airholes wide open on, is the Freakshow.

Why do I vape this way, I don't know, its just the way I've always done it, I actually have to concentrate to do mouth to lung. After 22 years of smoking, I found out that I had been doing it wrong, I used to lung hit cigarettes. Which explained why everyone who's cigarette I ever took a drag of, moaned afterwards that I "pulled it hot" 

Anyway, back on point, I suspect that the amount and duration of air I draw over a coil, cools the coil, possibly changing it's resistance, and as a result the wattage changes to compensate, although why that would effect PWM and not Linear modulation as badly I don't know, so I may be way off base with this one.

One final example, @KimH and I were testing/tasting new juices this morning, she was using her iStick and Nauti Mini and it was just audibly "rattlesnaking", (it wasn't loud, but you could hear it above the crackling of the juice when taking a drag), we swapped the Nauti over to the Mvp 2 and it was a much better vape.

So for me the iStick will be my last PWM device, even if the form factor is as great as the iStick's is.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## free3dom (25/12/14)

Great info @Arctus. I never did this experiment and find it very interesting. To me the iStick works really well, but then I use it exclusively with RTAs. And I actually prefer the iStick to the Vamo for them - I vary between mouth-to-lung and lung hits (as the fit strikes me).

I do think this is very important info to know because I've been recommeding the iStick for starting vapers. This makes me thing it might not be the ideal first device when paired with a clearomizer  

No complaints so far, but it seems I need to discover a better noob device - maybe one of the new mini regulated devices will fit the bill


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Interesting @Arctus, thanks for sharing your views and findings

Look, let me say that the iStick is a really good device and it works very well. The vape on it is still good. Not as if it has a terrible vape. Just a very subtle thing i am noticing versus the MVP2.

When you say PWM, sorry for my ignorance, but arent most regulated devices PWM? Is the MVP2 also PWM? Maybe its just a different type of PWM?

As for the iStick, PBusardo described at great length in one of his videos that the iStick works on average voltage and powerr settings, not RMS, as do most other regulated devices. There is about a 20% difference between the two settings depending on the resistance. So the IStick on say 7 watts is roughly equivalent to the MVP on about 8.5 Watts.

That doesnt bother me since one sets it to taste while you vaping, but it does make direct comparisons more difficult

Strange that you also prefer the MVP with its tighter airflow, given your preference for lung hitting. I actually think those that prefer a looser draw will actually prefer the iStick

It's all very interesting and its great we have a platform to discuss it like this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (26/12/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting @Arctus, thanks for sharing your views and findings
> 
> Look, let me say that the iStick is a really good device and it works very well. The vape on it is still good. Not as if it has a terrible vape. Just a very subtle thing i am noticing versus the MVP2.
> 
> ...



We've been using a lot of acronyms here, so I thought maybe for other readers it would be good to just clarify what they are (without having to Google it ):

PWM = Pulse Width Modulation
RMS = Root Mean Square
AVG = Average

These are all related to the way power is delivered (i.e. the Wattage of a device). There is a nice discussion on the topic over on ECF (which explains it far better than I can):

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/apv-discussion/370371-pwm-rms-avg-etc.html

Carry on


----------



## Arctus (26/12/14)

@free3dom The iStick is a great starter device, I would continue recommending this device as a starter. Many people will not even notice what I have mentioned. The size, shape and button placement alone of the iStick make it preferable for most people.
My experiences apply to me and my preferences, others may have different preferences.

It may also come down to the simple fact that I have had the Mvp longer than the iStick, thus I am more "attuned" to it and it's ways, had I had the iStick first, I may feel very differently.
I suspect with the many new mini devices coming out that there may be a better candidate on the way, but with the changing speed of the vaping device world, there will always be a better device just over the horizon, and something now is better than waiting for the next big thing and smoking cigarettes while you wait. 

@Silver I agree the iStick is a great little device for what it is, and no-one should view them differently because of my preferences that are specific to me.
The Mvp is not a PWM device, see busardo's video on it,  power signal is at about 12:48
I suspect the iStick's I have tested have a larger margin of error than the one pbusardo tested, but unfortunately I dont have this type of testing equipment, so I could never prove it either way.

My fault, I should have been more clear in my original post, the post slots on the standard Mvp are shallower than the slots on the iStick adaptor, mine are filed deeper. I doubt any manufacturer will ever produce any device that is just perfect for me, so I tend to tweak things a little. 

As a matter of interest, I have also used the bottom pin of an aerotank coil in an evod coil, (the air hole in the pin of the aerotank coil is larger than the standard evod coil, but it fits in the evod coil as a replacement)
Although this allows much better airflow, it reduces taste a lot, (for me), so I stick to the standard evod coil pin.
The aerotank is a dual coil and the evod single, so full on aerotank airflow for the evod is too much.

In standard form, the iStick does have a much better airflow for skirted, (ego cone threaded) tanks, however for 510 threaded "side air entry" tanks like the Nautilus or the Aerotank mega, the post of the power supplying device will have no effect, no matter it's shape or size.

And finally, there is nothing wrong with the iStick, the iStick + Nauti Mini is a brilliant starter combo for any newbie.
I was a die hard aerotank fan, disappointed with the hype around the original Nautilus, (it was over hyped rubbish, in my opinion) and I thought the mini would be the same. But once I tested the mini with the new BVC coil, I grudgingly had to admit that it produced better flavour than my aerotank's 

The best devices are ,the ones that work for you, use other peoples opinions as starting points and work from there, until you find the device that works best for you. It's a journey, enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## yuganp (26/12/14)

@Silver have a look at the MVP 20w if like the size of the MVP 2.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (26/12/14)

@Arctus I totally agree that most new vapers would simply love the setup - it's a grand one to start on compared to what some of us did 

I think I was just surprised to find that it has such a pronounced difference to RMS devices, and I fully intend to do some of my own testing when I get the Cloupor Mini in a few weeks (pretty sure it will be RMS). 

Right at this particular second I would still recommend the iStick for beginners instead of eGo batteries as it does give quite a bit more room for growth. However, I believe there is a better one just on the horizon, as always 

These are the kinds of threads that keep us from getting too comfortable with what "is", and allows us to see what can be - great job @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

Arctus said:


> @free3dom The iStick is a great starter device, I would continue recommending this device as a starter. Many people will not even notice what I have mentioned. The size, shape and button placement alone of the iStick make it preferable for most people.
> My experiences apply to me and my preferences, others may have different preferences.
> 
> It may also come down to the simple fact that I have had the Mvp longer than the iStick, thus I am more "attuned" to it and it's ways, had I had the iStick first, I may feel very differently.
> ...




Wow - many thanks for this @Arctus
I am totally amazed that the MVP does not use Pulse Width Modulation - I can't believe I missed that - thanks for showing Busardo's video. His scope clearly shows a straight line - much like a DC signal. 

Maybe that's why it feels different to the iStick for me. 

What I also learnt from the video is that the MVP2 is well suited to the 2 ohm coils. So my EVOD stock 1.8 ohm coils are probably perfect - they measure around 2 ohms anyway.

What really is amazing though is that Busardo ends up giving it a thumbs down - yet I think it is an amazing device.
This shows just how subjective this all is and how our preferences can be so different.
Also shows that one can do all the reading and research - but the proof is in the pudding - when you've tried it yourself!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (26/12/14)

I was rather shocked at the thumbs down myself. but then again I watched his review of the IVP v2 and the one he had was shocking to say the least. Lucky for me, I haven't seen any of the defects he pointed out. 

I sometimes wonder if these guys are given trial or demo units to review.


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

yuganp said:


> @Silver have a look at the MVP 20w if like the size of the MVP 2.




Many thanks @yuganp 

I like this upgraded version to 20Watts - gives a bit more versatility. Would then be nice to be able to power the Nautilus Mini at say 12 or 13 Watts. 

The MVP is such a winner though - am glad they changed nothing else.
- amazing battery life
- rugged as can be
- and I actually like the fire button position and the firm press (2 pounds of pressure according to Busardo)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed (29/12/14)

Coming from a noob vaper that never owned an MVP I must say that I absolutely love the iStick. Form factor, power and battery are all perfect for me. I have migrated from an evod and vision spinner2 and am very happy with the quality of vapour produced by the iStick. I have been using it with the evod2 and mpt3 tanks thus far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (29/12/14)

Waheed said:


> Coming from a noob vaper that never owned an MVP I must say that I absolutely love the iStick. Form factor, power and battery are all perfect for me. I have migrated from an evod and vision spinner2 and am very happy with the quality of vapour produced by the iStick. I have been using it with the evod2 and mpt3 tanks thus far.



I never had one either. I suspect the MVP is one of those devices that doesn't look as good on paper (compared to newer devices) but really shines in active use. Have only really heard great things about it. It almost makes me sad that I never got one - might have to pick one up if I see it in a classified, just to have it


----------



## Waheed (29/12/14)

Well the stars are in your favour @free3dom. One just popped up in the Classifieds.


It's in your destiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (29/12/14)

I saw that and I'll keep a watchful eye...it's just the wrong timing - with so much new stuff incoming in the next few weeks I'm already tapped out for the near future 

If that one is still around in a month or so (probably not) then I'll be all over it 

Luckily, there are quite a few of them in use, and as the newer stuff pops up some will upgrade and get rid of more MVPs


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I saw that and I'll keep a watchful eye...it's just the wrong timing - with so much new stuff incoming in the next few weeks I'm already tapped out for the near future
> 
> If that one is still around in a month or so (probably not) then I'll be all over it
> 
> Luckily, there are quite a few of them in use, and as the newer stuff pops up some will upgrade and get rid of more MVPs



@free3dom - there are several reasons why I think the MVP is brilliant.

Dare I say, it's like the Reo of electronic mods.

*Durability*
This thing is built like a tank. I have dropped mine several times from standing height onto a hard tiled floor. Not one problem. I love the hard press of the fire button. (2 pounds of pressure according to PBusardo). It's not fiddly.

*Design*
While it may look like a brick - it fits my hand perfectly. The fire button magically sits under the side of my thumb when holding it. And it's the perfect size for a hand hold device. I really think the iStick is way too small to be comfortable.

*Performance*
As I have noted a few times, the MVP fires things differently to other electronic mods I have. It just feels better when its firing. As I recently discovered, thanks to @Arctus, it puts out a flat DC type signal. It's not a PWM device. Maybe this is why I like it. But it fires so nicely.

*Battery life*
Amazing, amazing, amazing. When used on a Clearo at around 7-8 Watts, the battery lasts for a long time. I get about 5 tanks of a 1.5ml Evod1. So that spans a few days. The MVP is quite a beast in that regard. And it doesnt get weaker as the battery drains. When the light goes Orange near to the end, it still fires with the same power. I get about 800 to 1,000 puffs. The puff counter acts like a battery meter  I only reset it when I recharge it.

The major limitation of the MVP2 is its 11 Watt power limit. I would say that its probably going to be far better to get the 20 Watt upgraded version. I just hope the electronics have not been changed and the feel of the power is the same. If so, then that will be a winner device for most of the good Clearos and tanks - in my view. For example, my Nautilus Mini likes about 12 to 14 Watts - so its a bit too much for the MVP. Otherwise I would use it for all these sorts of applications.

This is a real "hall of fame" product. Not one problem since I got mine about 9 months ago - in daily use - and still going strong.

EDIT - I forgot one last point - I recommend the black. In my view it looks and feels better than the silver.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## free3dom (29/12/14)

@Silver it is a true classic it seems. As such I'm reluctant to go with the upgraded one (in case they changed it too much) and will probably just pick up a 11W used one just to have it - I still have a few old Kanger clearo's around which will work pretty well on the old one. 

I missed the window where this device was new and exciting, but viewing it as a dependable classic makes it something very worthwile to acquire and keep - even if it is rarely used. 

I'm very reluctant to sell my old gear for nostalgic purposes - even though it's only been a few months of vaping I already look at them as special little things that got me where I am and even if I never use them, I'd like to still have them 10 years down the line

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

My point of view on the 11w cap and this is wear my OCD comes in. If you stick a larger tank like a rebuildable on the MVP it just looks wrong like its got an STD or something, the smaller tanks looks much better on it. and to be honest here neither the Nautilus or the kanger can really go past 11w and be chain vapable. I personally have the kanger protank 3 on top of the MVP and it vapes best at 7 - 9 watt. so for what I use it for... it is actually a little over powered but that's just me.


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Arthster said:


> My point of view on the 11w cap and this is wear my OCD comes in. If you stick a larger tank like a rebuildable on the MVP it just looks wrong like its got an STD or something, the smaller tanks looks much better on it. and to be honest here neither the Nautilus or the kanger can really go past 11w and be chain vapable. I personally have the kanger protank 3 on top of the MVP and it vapes best at 7 - 9 watt. so for what I use it for... it is actually a little over powered but that's just me.



Haha, you think it's overpowered now...have a looky here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

yip was looking at that now... kinda made my point seem, well dumb

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Arthster said:


> yip was looking at that now... kinda made my point seem, well dumb



I think the 20W is purely aimed at the Nautilus...because according to @Silver the 11W doesn't really do that tank justice


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

I have mine on the Istick and at 15watt i tend to notice allot of dry hits when you chain vape her. But then again maybe I am just doing it wrong


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I have mine on the Istick and at 15watt i tend to notice allot of dry hits when you chain vape her. But then again maybe I am just doing it wrong



Haha, well 15W on the iStick is around 16-18W on "normal" devices  So probably not ideal for chain vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Yeah also very true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

Also very true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/1/15)

I also have both the MVP 2 and the iStick but tend to stick to much lower power ranges. On the MVP I set it to 8W, as the Nautilus mini produces more than enough vapor and flavour at this power. When I swap it over to the iStick, I set it down to 5.5W, which is roughly the same vape for me.
I normally do mouth-to-lung, but in traffic I tend to lung hit using longer draws on the Nauti mini. Sometimes I 'carve' it - Grimmgreen's terminology for inhaling partially by bypassing the atty - but I mostly inhale directly through the atty despite the mini's restricted airflow.
On the Evod I & II this would be virtually impossible without drilling it out, but the airflow allowed via the base of the coils would still seriously restrict you.

The MVP is quiet due to the almost direct DC output, but sometimes you can hear a slight buzz from the BVC coil on the iStick due to the Pulse Width modulation. I also assume the coil burns much hotter via the iStick due to the rapid switching on & off of the signal at almost max volage of 5.5v, and does not rapidly cool down during the 0v drop of the PWM duty cycle, so retains & build up more heat during longer lung hits.
I'll sometimes get a slight burnt taste from some of the juices even at 6 - 7W on the iStick & mAN, so I honestly dunno how some of you can run this combo at higher wattages. Likely high PG juices, or just short mouth-to-lung hits ?

One thing I can say about the MVP is that even with much higher powered mods in my arsenal, none of them really match the MVP's battery life when used at my preferred 'low' power setting. It will likely remain one of the devices in my daily rotation until the day it dies & I cannot resurrect it again. It handles life's little knocks and my (sometimes) clumsy abuse without missing a beat.

Despite the variety of tanks I have now and the other snazzy tanks coming out, I think the EVOD filled with Melinda's Frostbite or Vape King's Menthol will also remain in my daily rotation every day. That usually stays on a Twisp battery or my Magneto in 18350 mode as it provides a seriously strong menthol hit - I'd hate to try it at high power as I might just lose my spleen during a menthol-induced coughing fit.

IMO both the MVP and the EVOD are highly underrated and needlessly scoffed at these days. In my books they still kick the ass of many of the 'high-tech' devices released recently which still disappoints in terms of reliability and what they 'say' they can do vs. what they actually deliver.

Just my 2c..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (16/1/15)

Well said @Kuhlkatz


----------



## rogue zombie (16/1/15)

The only thing I never liked about the EVOD was the drip tip.

But it is a serious champ - THE tank that got me off cigs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/15)

MVP2 and Evod1 - a reliable simple winning combo for mouth to lung hassle free vaping 
With 18mg of course and a menthol/minty juice to give a bit more kick


----------



## Raslin (17/1/15)

@Silver, which coils are you using in the evod1? Single or dual?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/1/15)

Raslin said:


> @Silver, which coils are you using in the evod1? Single or dual?


I think @Silver prefers 1.8 ohm coils in the evod1 which is a single coil only tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/1/15)

Sorry @Raslin , missed your post
@BumbleBee is right

Its the Evod1 which is a single coil device and Yes, i use the 1.8 ohm stock Kanger coils
Getting a bit worried actually, these are looking a bit scarce these days. Lol


----------



## BumbleBee (24/1/15)

Silver said:


> Sorry @Raslin , missed your post
> @BumbleBee is right
> 
> Its the Evod1 which is a single coil device and Yes, i use the 1.8 ohm stock Kanger coils
> Getting a bit worried actually, these are looking a bit scarce these days. Lol


Looks like you might have to spend a bit of time rebuilding the used ones, you've been saving them, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (25/1/15)

Thanks for getting back to me on this. I can see that only one vendor stocking these, so guess @BumbleBee is correct, save the coil and start rebuilding.


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Thanks for getting back to me on this. I can see that only one vendor stocking these, so guess @BumbleBee is correct, save the coil and start rebuilding.



Thanks @Raslin - which vendor may that be? Will help me

Incidentally. @BumbleBee , i am indeed saving all my old coils, they go into a used coil "compartment". Lol
I used to rebuild these coils quite a lot in the days of my mPT2. But after moving to the rebuildables and then recommissioning the Evod I didnt feel like it, so used the stock coils again. Looks like I may need to rebuild these again sometime. Will be fun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (25/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Raslin - which vendor may that be? Will help me
> 
> Incidentally. @BumbleBee , i am indeed saving all my old coils, they go into a used coil "compartment". Lol
> I used to rebuild these coils quite a lot in the days of my mPT2. But after moving to the rebuildables and then recommissioning the Evod I didnt feel like it, so used the stock coils again. Looks like I may need to rebuild these again sometime. Will be fun.



I haven't seen them locally either in a while...might be a good time to get a fasttech order going 

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...cement-coil-heads-for-evod-clearomizer-5-pack

It is even cheaper if you buy 5+ packs


----------



## Silver (25/1/15)

Forgot to add, while I can rebuild these coils, it removes the simplicity of using it
You have to tweak it and prod it to make sure no leaks. Etc etc
I just like replacing the coil and i am good to go
I dont vape it that much. Early mornings and evenings before bed and maybe occasionally while focusing hard on work on the computer. So 1 coil lasts a long time.


----------



## Raslin (25/1/15)

@Silver, I see vapeking has them in stock. I agree that using the stock coil is the ultimate in convenience. So lets hope they keep stocks up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

